# Male is sitting on nest...not female.



## Libby (Oct 19, 2015)

Hello, 
I am the proud happy owner of four doves, all rescues. I adopted two bonded males two years ago, and two other females separately a year ago...so one of my females laid an egg in a nest, which one of the males fertilized because I see the egg is veining. However, now the two bonded males are taking turns sitting on the egg. The female has nothing to do with it,is it ok to let the males hatch it? 
Can they feed it ect???


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Yes they can and should incubate the egg and feed the young. Are these ring neck doves? If so you are lucky the males are bonded and not fighting which can happen in a mixed sex cage.


----------



## Libby (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you Ladygrey!! Great news! They live in a huge aviary, all together, it's a barn with a pen attached aviary to g outside...so there's tons of space. The males are a riot, completely bonded and happy as a couple! All ringnecks!


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Libby said:


> Thank you Ladygrey!! Great news! They live in a huge aviary, all together, it's a barn with a pen attached aviary to g outside...so there's tons of space. The males are a riot, completely bonded and happy as a couple!


Same sexes can make good parents..lol.. I had a pigeon hen pair that I used as foster parents, they fed their fosters and I saw them feeding other babies in the breeding loft as well, the need to feed was really strong , they were a great pair.
I had ring neck dove hens that were flaky when it came to incubation and nesting so I never let her hatch any, just gave her fake eggs.


----------

